# IPad 3G dans zone EDGE



## Madalvée (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai beau retourner la recherche dans tous les sens, je ne trouve pas de réponse. Si iPad 3G ne trouve pas de réseau, utilise-t-il l'internet du reseau EDGE ou c'est impossible ? Je passe régulièrement mes vacances dans une zone quasi-blanche, et c'est la seule zone où je ne trouve pas de wifi SFR, alors si je prends un modèle 3G pour rien je l'aurai mauvaise


----------

